# Stonks



## drfuzzyballs (Oct 26, 2020)

Today I caught a falling knife by buying BP

Other holdings, overall my shit is worth maybe double what I paid into it 
Bank of America 
Comcast 
EARN
General Mills
Generac, made out like a bandit here 
Coke
Kroger 
LDOS
OAKIX
OXSQ
Smith and Wesson, jesus christ I lost on this one 
Toyota 
US Bank
Walmart, Oh say can you shart? 
Yum & Chinese YUM


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 26, 2020)

Been really wanting to get into buying stocks or investing in some way. Just don't know where to start.


----------



## RussianParasite (Oct 26, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Been really wanting to get into buying stocks or investing in some way. Just don't know where to start.



If you're just interested in getting your feet wet download the Robinhood app. It's fine for investing a few thousand and learning the ropes. 

Plenty of good brokerages out there, but they charge fees for transactions generally and that isn't worth it in the beginning.


----------



## DeagleNationRefugee (Oct 26, 2020)

I am not the Rockefellers so I only go for stuff that's between 1-10 dollars generally. I only sell puts and calls so I may or may not be holding the following at any given time:
VBIV
PRTY
AMPE
NGD
RIOT
FCEL
DGLY
TRVN
VBIV
FSM
MNKD
ATNM
MUX
FCEL
MVIS
NAK

I've made returns despite not really knowing what the fuck I'm doing, but I feel like it's probably the same for everyone who started trading around March. Now I'm just waiting for the market to unleash horrible realities on all us filthy retail traders once everything balances out.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 26, 2020)

My wife is too overwhelmed by the thought of the stock market so she buys scratch tickets instead.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Oct 26, 2020)

Gamestop is on sale right now. Bought 50 more shares today.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 26, 2020)

You know a lot about stonks, but have you diversified into bongs?


----------



## Pizdec (Oct 26, 2020)

AMD  is announcing new tech this week, while Intel is currently in the shitter.


----------



## The best and greatest (Oct 27, 2020)

I'd rather buy speculative real estate.


----------



## Spasticus Autisticus (Oct 27, 2020)

I don't usually buy much individual stocks these days, but I bought some Unity (U) on IPO day in my Roth IRA and that's done pretty well. Also ESPPs in my employer but I'm not doxing myself.


RussianParasite said:


> Plenty of good brokerages out there, but they charge fees for transactions generally and that isn't worth it in the beginning.


That's not really true anymore. Practically every retail brokerage now has zero commission on stock trades. Robinhood is a toy IMO, fine for playing around with a small amount but I wouldn't put any real money on it.


----------



## Punished Benis (Oct 27, 2020)

Spasticus Autisticus said:


> I don't usually buy much individual stocks these days, but I bought some Unity (U) on IPO day in my Roth IRA and that's done pretty well. Also ESPPs in my employer but I'm not doxing myself.
> 
> That's not really true anymore. Practically every retail brokerage now has zero commission on stock trades. Robinhood is a toy IMO, fine for playing around with a small amount but I wouldn't put any real money on it.


So, I just got into trading penny stocks, been using Robinhood because it's an easy entry in, any suggestion on brokerages I should look into instead?


----------



## Spasticus Autisticus (Oct 28, 2020)

Punished Benis said:


> So, I just got into trading penny stocks, been using Robinhood because it's an easy entry in, any suggestion on brokerages I should look into instead?


Personally I like Fidelity. I've heard good things about Charles Schwab. There are a lot of brokerages out there, and I don't know much about penny stock trading so I'm not sure if those are the best for that. Though I do know that penny stocks tend not to be listed on the major exchanges so you might want to make absolutely sure that whatever brokerage you choose doesn't charge commissions for the kinds of trades you usually make.


----------



## Punished Benis (Oct 28, 2020)

Spasticus Autisticus said:


> Personally I like Fidelity. I've heard good things about Charles Schwab. There are a lot of brokerages out there, and I don't know much about penny stock trading so I'm not sure if those are the best for that.


Hmm, if I'm ever successful enough to get into full stock trading I'll give those a look. Thanks!


----------



## Picklechu (Oct 28, 2020)

I mostly have index funds, at least in my "big boy" brokerage account, which includes my Roth IRA. I do have a few individual stocks in there, though, and also kind of gamble with Robinhood. I have a _lot _of shit.



Spoiler: Incomplete list of individual stocks



ADTRAN, AGNC Investment, Alliance Data, Ally Financial, Amazon, American Express, Apple, Bank of America, BBVA, Berkshire Hathaway, Boeing, Capital One Financial, Charles Schwab, Citigroup, Coastal Financial, Coca-Cola, Dell, Delta Airlines, Discover Financial, Disney, Dollar General, Electrameccanica Vehicles, Etsy, Ford, GE, GM, Goldman Sachs, Google, Graham Holdings, Honeywell, IBM, ICICI Bank, JPMorgan Chase, Kraft Heinz, Lakeland Industries, LendingClub, Live Oak Bancshares, Medical Properties Trust, Microsoft, Mitsubishi UFJ, Nikola, NIO, Palantir, PayPal, PennyMac Financial, Perdoceo Education, Plug Power, Raytheon, Regions Financial, River Financial, SouthPoint Bancshares, Square, Steel Partners, Sunrun, Synovus, Target, Tesla, Thermo Fisher Scientific, Verizon, Virgin Galactic Holdings, Visa, Vulcan Materials, Walmart, Warrior Met Coal, Wells Fargo, Workhorse

Some of it is just fractional shares, and some of it I inherited and haven't dumped for one reason or the other.


----------



## crapstream (Oct 28, 2020)

I got the feeling that the video game industry and AI with the help of NVIDIA is undervalued,
this is what i am buying:
GME
XAU
NDAQ
TTWO
SPX
EA
CCOEY
SILVER
BABA
NVDA


----------



## Punished Benis (Oct 28, 2020)

crapstream said:


> GME


Based.


----------



## Biggie Smalls' Taint (Oct 30, 2020)

QRD on the GME meme?
That isn't coming back up.

Got AMD. Their new cards are competitive with Nvidia's.


----------



## Comfyman (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm waiting until after the election and then might stock up on Xiaomi or BYD.


----------



## thejackal (Oct 31, 2020)

It's been a rough couple of months for traders.  Basically we've traded flat since about the end of August.  October was officially the worst month since March and I believe last week was the worst week since March.  If you bought in at the top in August you're probably down about 5-8% on a tech heavy portfolio.

Last Thursday, the "Super Bowl" for tech stocks, earnings on FAANG signaled that even on an EPS expectations beat, forward guidance (or lack of given fears of a 2nd lockdown) isn't convincing big investors (so the people that matter to us retail as we can only react) aren't convinced these current evaluations (eg AAPL 2 trillion market cap) are justified.  Even in a TINA (there is no other alternative) market with seemingly unlimited QE.  If nothing else, we are in a consolidation period where trends will be short lived at best and wild swings should be expected even hour to hour -- as we saw Thursday and Friday.  The last ten minutes of the Thursday and Friday sessions were absolutely extraordinary: On Thursday we dropped about a half point; on Friday we gained about 2/3 of a point.  Incredible volume from big players setting the market.  If you had options and didn't take profit, you might have seen a 50% or even 75% swing in your fortune if the expiration was weekly.

I don't really have a lot of tickers I'd feel good about holding right now, at least not until after the election is settled.  Any sort of contested election and we will plunge 1-2% a day next week.  The only real bullish play I have tech wise is CRSR and even they will just get swept up in a bear frenzy.  VIX and the other volatility measures are elevated so one play might shorting volatility -- especially if you think Biden will win in a landslide.

Banks are pretty strong right now as people are fleeing from tech.  With rates so low banks will do OK even if they suffer losses in lending, which is pretty disgusting but whatever.  Too big to fail I guess.

Happy trading.


----------



## Comfyman (Nov 4, 2020)

While I'm depressed about the election my portfolio is going absolutely insane today. Up 4.6% overall today with Xiaomi up 7-8%.


----------



## Krimjob (Nov 5, 2020)

So if Biden wins, is it green stocks you want to buy or what?

Personally, as I live in Scandifuckia, I primarily have gambling and tech, as well as some healthcare-related stocks. I'm especially looking at 5G producers, as we have some big ones over here.


----------



## Quintex96 (Nov 5, 2020)

RussianParasite said:


> If you're just interested in getting your feet wet download the Robinhood app. It's fine for investing a few thousand and learning the ropes.
> 
> Plenty of good brokerages out there, but they charge fees for transactions generally and that isn't worth it in the beginning.


Is there a UK equivalnet of Robinhood? I know they planned a UK version but it's still dead in the water


----------



## drfuzzyballs (Nov 5, 2020)

Krimjob said:


> So if Biden wins, is it green stocks you want to buy or what?


He's an establishment democrat, he's gonna talk big about green shit but only with token changes. But overall I would say green companies are a good bet, what got me curious about BP was them pivoting to stuff other than petroleum.


----------



## crapstream (Nov 5, 2020)

the past two days been great, who ever wins, trump or biden, stocks are going up


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Nov 6, 2020)

I've been hodl'n some TSLA, since it has done so well, and noticed its ability to float above and below Musk's quoted fund-ability at the 420$/share level, recently. By selling some when it is above, and buying back when it is below through limit orders (there is considerable price swing within this range lately), I aim to continue to earn more shares.


----------



## crapstream (Nov 8, 2020)

Monday green dildo?
What Biden do to markets?


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 9, 2020)

crapstream said:


> Monday green dildo?
> What Biden do to markets?


Futures are going crazy atm, I am seriously hoping for green dildo's tbh.


----------



## crapstream (Nov 9, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> Futures are going crazy atm, I am seriously hoping for green dildo's tbh.


Or maybe stocks are not mooning but is the dollar that is going down and inflation is starting to show signs in the economy caused by covid and the election.
we will see when the markets open in the morning


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 9, 2020)

crapstream said:


> Or maybe stocks are not mooning but is the dollar that is going down and inflation is starting to show signs in the economy caused by covid and the election.
> we will see when the markets open in the morning


Check out the FTSE, moon'd to 6% nearly.


----------



## The Ghost Of George Floyd (Nov 9, 2020)

You're supposed to invest in the companies with the most Jews, right? I'm pretty sure that's how stocks work.


----------



## crapstream (Nov 13, 2020)

you mean Facebook?


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 14, 2020)

This week was seriously tendie week, the amount of gainz $$$


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Nov 23, 2020)

I want to give a mention to a company I first was introduced to through their free bumper sticker program. Zion Oil & Gas is a group of God fearing Christian Texans, who endeavor to drill for oil in Israel, to further their energy independence. It traded as ZN, until being removed from nasdaq earlier this year, and is now ZNOG. They recently placed an actual drill with crew on their lease of the promised land, and is up 10% today.

EDIT: In the week since I made this post, they have risen from 0.81, to $1.44 today. Hope you're enjoying the ride.


----------

